# Those new Giro helmets...whadda ya think?



## the mayor

I don't know if they work as well as hyped....but they look like kiddie helmets.
Discuss...


----------



## davidka

Lots of Giro sponsored teams out there, I don't see any of them on many heads. I think aero is a huge opportunity for road helmets but I wonder if this doesn't look "right" enough for the road crowd.


----------



## cale262

I'm sure the technology works, it must to get any racer to actually wear that hideous skid lid...who knows though, maybe the ugly will grow on us and a year from now everyone will be wearing them, I've seen stranger things happen.

For now, IMO, the Air Attack is "Fugly".


----------



## bikerjohn64

Maybe next year they will be white with dimples


----------



## coop

Something you'd see at a local skate park! It's funny how fast they went from lightweight, super ventilated to this. I don't race on the road, but I know how much I sweat and how important staying cool is to me.


----------



## wayneo

I think it looks good I want one. If you look close it has plenty vents.


----------



## superjesus

I've only spotted RaboBank riders wearing it so far. I think it makes more sense for individual efforts like triathlons than road racers in a grand tour. I don't see the aero design benefiting anybody at the back of a peloton.


----------



## cale262

Millar wearing one after stage 2...

cdn.mos.bikeradar.com/images/news/2012/06/29/1340996207393-77u2jowh937n-670-70.jpg


----------



## early one

Can you wear sunglasses with the visor.


----------



## jsedlak

cale262 said:


> Millar wearing one after stage 2...
> 
> cdn.mos.bikeradar.com/images/news/2012/06/29/1340996207393-77u2jowh937n-670-70.jpg


doesn't seem to be sitting low enough on his head....


----------



## Salsa_Lover

looks like skateboarder helmets


----------



## pedalruns

I think they look horrible.. I was just checking this forum to see if a thread had been started about the new helmets! And I guess there are vents, but the ones that look covered up.. IMO yuk.


----------



## Fireform

I can't see how they ventilate. Their brains must be boiling.


----------



## MattSoutherden

cale262 said:


> Millar wearing one after stage 2...
> 
> cdn.mos.bikeradar.com/images/news/2012/06/29/1340996207393-77u2jowh937n-670-70.jpg


That's DZ


----------



## RkFast

Awful looking. Absolutely awful.


----------



## nacnac3

I'd like to see on in person but from what I've seen from the TdF....I think I'll pass.


----------



## Marc

cale262 said:


> I'm sure the technology works, it must to get any racer to actually wear that hideous skid lid.



Two words for ye with faith in the end-usefulness result of R&D in cycling. Ceramic bearings.


----------



## JackDaniels

I think not.


----------



## Ridin'Sorra

Certainly is uglier than insulting your granma at XMas Dinner, but not uglier than some creations on the road already.

Bike helmets are not something you see and say "man, that's so coool!". We use them because they work.


----------



## RkFast

Ridin'Sorra said:


> Certainly is uglier than insulting your granma at XMas Dinner, but not uglier than some creations on the road already.
> 
> Bike helmets are not something you see and say "man, that's so coool!". We use them because they work.


Yes, form follows function, but there has to be _some _sense of style. That thing is flat out UGLY and while I admit I have ZERO data to back this up, I cant see how it provides any kind of advantage. 

And Ive actually had a few "non cycling" peeps look at my helmet and say "that thing's pretty cool."


----------



## gusmahler

One of the Sky riders is wearing a bright yellow helmet that's different from his teammate's bright yellow helmet, looks like no vents. Is that the helmet he's wearing?


----------



## foto

ugly. especially the garmin blue. Farrar looks like a doofus, more so than usual.


----------



## Kneedragon

They look like skateboarding helmets... A little ugly, but it may just take some time to get used to...

Rabobank appears to be one of the few using the new Giro, but a few of the other teams are using aero helmets with very few vents (Team Sky).


----------



## Dan Gerous

Straight out of Spaceballs!










I think they would make a little sense when temperatures get under the freezing points (I sometimes tape the front vents of my helmets for winter riding) but I'd rather get a tiny aero deficit (I'm not sure just how much help it does though) and not have my head boil, overheating can slow you down much more than the non-aeroness of vented helmets.

Edit: The Orbea helmets the falling carrots are wearing might be uglier than the various no vents helmets though.


----------



## jorgy

Are there any truly good-looking helmets?


----------



## RkFast

jorgy said:


> Are there any truly good-looking helmets?


No.

But was it really necessary to go UGLIER?????


----------



## Dan Gerous

It's as if Giro forgot their years of development and went back to this:


----------



## cale262

jorgy said:


> Are there any truly good-looking helmets?



I do like the looks of the Catlike Whisper, and my favorite of all times was my Specialized sub 6...once upon a time I even liked my Bell V1Pro. Really comes down to personal opinion and cultural acceptance.


----------



## gusmahler

gusmahler said:


> One of the Sky riders is wearing a bright yellow helmet that's different from his teammate's bright yellow helmet, looks like no vents. Is that the helmet he's wearing?


To answer my own question, no. It's actually Bradley Wiggins and he's wearing a Kask helmet.










I don't see it on their website, but Cavendish wore it at the Giro.


----------



## gusmahler

And, since no one has bothered to post a picture of the new Giro helmets:


----------



## Ridin'Sorra

Doesn't it sit too high on the head? Like if it was a size too small?

All other helmets seem to sit lower on the head than that one to me.


----------



## cale262

Ridin'Sorra said:


> Doesn't it sit too high on the head? Like if it was a size too small?
> 
> All other helmets seem to sit lower on the head than that one to me.


According to the video on the Giro site, that's the way it's supposed to sit, it utilizes the surface of the forehead to provide airflow under the front leading edge and exits out of the helmets vents...I don't know how that works with the eye shield in place?


----------



## jd3

It looks like something Dave Stoler wore.


----------



## foto

It has a plastic frame that holds the helmet off your head. All of the foam "floats" a few mms off your head. That's how it keeps you cool. Supposedly.


----------



## loubnc

jd3 said:


> It looks like something Dave Stoler wore.


That makes it cool then


----------



## pianopiano

I agree with those who think that it looks hideously ugly. It looks _worse_ than the Giro Hammerhead that Dan Gerous posted an image of.


----------



## the mayor

The guy on the right can't stop staring at it.....



gusmahler said:


> And, since no one has bothered to post a picture of the new Giro helmets:


----------



## Oxtox

it goes on my list of 'effin ugly helmets I would never buy'...

the list also includes the Prevail and those godawful Catlike abominations.


----------



## malanb

gusmahler said:


> To answer my own question, no. It's actually Bradley Wiggins and he's wearing a Kask helmet.
> 
> [
> 
> I don't see it on their website, but Cavendish wore it at the Giro.


It does have vents. It is just a coger for kask helmets


----------



## psycleridr

Definitely FUGLY! No questions


----------



## rogger

Helmet helmet helmet helmet helmet helmet helmet helmet helmet MUSHROOM! MUSHROOM!


----------



## RkFast

And again....the "benefit" is 17 seconds over a 40 some off mile course. 

How the HELL do you feel that? 

No thanks...Ill keep my current helmet and pedal harder for 17 seconds. On a two hour ride, I dont see that as hard to do.


----------



## Dan Gerous

RkFast said:


> And again....the "benefit" is 17 seconds over a 40 some off mile course.
> 
> How the HELL do you feel that?
> 
> No thanks...Ill keep my current helmet and pedal harder for 17 seconds. On a two hour ride, I dont see that as hard to do.


Those numbers are probably a best case scenario anyway... Can't wait to see a guy show up with one of those on a group ride.


----------



## pedalruns

Dan Gerous said:


> Can't wait to see a guy show up with one of those on a group ride.


OMG.. The look of these helmets just push along the image of the "sissy" bicycle racers to the general public! Please GIRO.. stop production!!


----------



## Schlitzer

Think I'd be more likely t switch to a hockey helmet before I wore one of those. 

Might even keep the wire face mask intact.


----------



## wayneo

Looks good to me not yellow so much looks like if you fell your head would be better protected and as far as looking strange have you not noticed that a few helmets make you look like the mercury man. Or maybe Thor


----------



## agm2

Road riding, I don't think it will ever catch on, I really hope it doesn't

Surprised more haven't caught on for individual timed events like TT and the track.


----------



## Local Hero

I'd wear it on the track. With the visor. 










Maybe I should just cut to the chase and get the casco: 




















The cool thing about the air attack is that it's an aero helmet that can be used in crits and road races. Very tempting to get a "do it all" aero lid. That said, I'll stick with my aeon for anything above 70 degrees. 

I like that their picture is at Hellyer velodrome, where I race. Giro



The giro writeup is hilarious. They said that aerodynamically, it's somewhere between the aeon and the selector. That's like saying it's between the west coast and the east coast -- basically nothing. 



That Kask helmet with the sealed vents is pretty cool. Very tempting too. I want something light weight, not super venty, and aero. Built in visor would be cool too. Is that too much to ask?


----------



## Juzzy004

When I was a kid, the only way my parents would let me ride my 3 speed dragster was if I wore my trusty Rosebank Stackhat. I used to hate the thing - it looked ugly, had no ventilation and made me sweat. It was never considered 'cool' to ride around with a helmet or a hair do that looked like you wore one!



All I can say is - what are Giro thinking?? I'll hang onto my Giro Ionos thanks...


----------



## Ridin'Sorra

Looks like a good idea for fast rides/riders.

Not that good to grind up a climb.


----------



## il sogno

I don't like the looks but I really like the idea of the visor.


----------



## kbwh

I actually like the Giro, and am considering a white one for our long TTTs next year.
For a recent one I taped my Limar (see http://forums.roadbikereview.com/lounge/nnc-i-speak-284056.html), but this is not very elegant.
Another option is to get a (Celeste) Lazer Genesis and a snap on lid for it, which is fine for everything but UCI races, where a snap on lid is concidered a fairing and thus prohibited.


----------



## Retro Grouch

I'm selling a retrofit kit if you want to make your current helmet look like what Wiggins is sporting around France these days.


----------



## Ridin'Sorra

Retro Grouch said:


> I'm selling a retrofit kit if you want to make your current helmet look like what Wiggins is sporting around France these days.


Is that one of those new Giro's in your avatar?


----------



## gusmahler

The cover for Griepel's helmet is clear. Looked pretty good.


----------



## Dan Gerous

gusmahler said:


> The cover for Griepel's helmet is clear. Looked pretty good.


Lazer had those clip-on clear covers for a few years, they sell it to protect against the cold and rain though, not for the aero benefit...


----------



## RRRoubaix

I like the Kask covers Sky is using.
The Giro aero helmet looks like dog s**t.


----------



## superjesus

kbwh said:


> I actually like the Giro, and am considering a white one for our long TTTs next year.
> For a recent one I taped my Limar (see http://forums.roadbikereview.com/lounge/nnc-i-speak-284056.html), but this is not very elegant.
> *Another option is to get a (Celeste) Lazer Genesis and a snap on lid for it, which is fine for everything but UCI races, where a snap on lid is concidered a fairing and thus prohibited.*


How do Greipel and Team Sky seem to get away with it then? The TdF is a UCI race, right?


----------



## Dan Gerous

superjesus said:


> How do Greipel and Team Sky seem to get away with it then? The TdF is a UCI race, right?


The Kask helmets Sky use are not snap on covers, they're basically a normal helmet with the cover uncut at the factory where the holes would have been. The Lazer uses the snap-on covers but the company plays around the rule by gluing them on at the factory.

Edit: link: http://velonews.competitor.com/2012...-of-whats-covering-tour-riders-noggins_227475


----------



## OldChipper

cale262 said:


> I do like the looks of the Catlike Whisper, and my favorite of all times was my Specialized sub 6...once upon a time I even liked my Bell V1Pro. Really comes down to personal opinion and cultural acceptance.


Man, the Sub-6 was the sh!t. I loved that helmet. Saved my head a couple of times too! Wish they still made it.


----------



## superjesus

Dan Gerous said:


> The Kask helmets Sky use are not snap on covers, they're basically a normal helmet with the cover uncut where the holes are. The Lazer uses the snap-on covers but the company plays around the rule by gluing them on at the factory.


So without turning this into a "let's discuss how bass-ackwards the UCI's rulebook is" thread, it's NOT a helmet fairing if the cover is glued on. But by the same logic, a fairing glued on the bike is still illegal.


----------



## MikeBiker

I'm waiting until the hair nets come back.


----------



## adam_mac84

Dan Gerous said:


> The Kask helmets Sky use are not snap on covers, they're basically a normal helmet with the cover uncut at the factory where the holes would have been. The Lazer uses the snap-on covers but the company plays around the rule by gluing them on at the factory.
> 
> Edit: link: Keep a lid on it: The ins and outs of what



Love it... less production time/effort (not cutting out vents), higher premium... stupid cyclists *grabbing wallet/keys*


----------



## flatsix911

cale262 said:


> Millar wearing one after stage 2...
> 
> cdn.mos.bikeradar.com/images/news/2012/06/29/1340996207393-77u2jowh937n-670-70.jpg


Smurf ... :thumbsup:


----------



## bikerjohn64

They did a short segment in today's Tour with the Giro rep in regards to the helmet. 

The rep stated a 17 seconds savings over 40km or 2 bike length in a sprint of 600m. 

Doesn't really mean anything to us mere mortals. 

Aero wheels are cool; not these helmets though.


----------



## Dan Gerous

bikerjohn64 said:


> They did a short segment in today's Tour with the Giro rep in regards to the helmet.
> 
> The rep stated a 17 seconds savings over 40km or 2 bike length in a sprint of 600m.
> 
> Doesn't really mean anything to us mere mortals.
> 
> Aero wheels are cool; not these helmets though.


Not only it doesn't matter to most amateurs, you also need to take numbers from manufacturers with a grain of salt, they usually play with the numbers to favor what they want, most of the time, they're not real world numbers but a perfect clinical/theorical scenario...


----------



## MikeBiker

Dan Gerous said:


> Not only it doesn't matter to most amateurs, you also need to take numbers from manufacturers with a grain of salt, they usually play with the numbers to favor what they want, most of the time, they're not real world numbers but a perfect clinical/theorical scenario...


Yep. I'm sure that the model doesn't account for the turbulence created by the riders as their bodies move around and the head swivels. It's more likely to be a good model for a static plastic head in a wind tunnel.


----------



## rufus

Wouldn't matter much to the vast majority of the pros either, who finish together in the group. 

Remember back in the early 90's when the races started requiring helmets, and all the riders b!itched about how they were too hot, not ventilated well, and heavy? 

So now I guess it's ok.


----------



## foto

rufus said:


> Wouldn't matter much to the vast majority of the pros either, who finish together in the group.
> 
> Remember back in the early 90's when the races started requiring helmets, and all the riders b!itched about how they were too hot, not ventilated well, and heavy?
> 
> So now I guess it's ok.


Helmets have come a long way since the ninties.


----------



## Fignon's Barber

Retro Grouch said:


> I'm selling a retrofit kit if you want to make your current helmet look like what Wiggins is sporting around France these days.


that's not a cover. I spoke with the the KASK US guy, and he said that for 2013 there will be 2 versions of the Kask Mojito, one with vents, one without.


----------



## Mapei

Ah, the shock of the new. Like a lot of you, I'm not quite convinced about how well it keeps your head cool, but to me all the helmets look boy-racer ridiculous and this one looks slightly less boy-racer ridiculous. In other words, looks-wise it's fine with me.


----------



## pulser955

I kind of feel like they may not be quite ready for prime time with this one. You don't see allot of the guys from Garmin or Rabobank using them. Its a cool Idea and I like the built in visor. I just think its going to take a different shape to catch on.


----------



## Local Hero

2 bike lengths over 600 meters? 

Holy cow. Over what? 

So often sprints are shoulder to shoulder and come down to half a wheel (or less), especially on the track. I'd pay $240 for a 2-bike length advantage.


----------



## kbwh

The Giro is a complete new construction, whereas the Kask and the Lazer both are standard helmest with closed vents (except under the tail).

Here's a parallel:










I'm with Mapei. You'll get used to it.


----------



## the mayor

Local Hero said:


> 2 bike lengths over 600 meters?
> 
> Holy cow. Over what?
> 
> So often sprints are shoulder to shoulder and come down to half a wheel (or less), especially on the track. I'd pay $240 for a 2-bike length advantage.


If all the marketing hype...I mean science was true, those guys wearing those helmets would be riding away from the field every stage.


----------



## Crank-a-Roo

There was a time the pro didn't want to wear helmets because they are too warm. Helmets evolved and they have more vents. Now, the helmets have less vents because they want to go faster and use it to cut the wind.


----------



## bikerjohn64

Crank-a-Roo said:


> There was a time the pro didn't want to wear helmets because they are too warm. Helmets evolved and they have more vents. Now, the helmets have less vents because they want to go faster and use it to cut the wind.


Apparently; with the Giro design there is an airspace of 2-3mm between your head and cradle where the air flows between cooling your noggin then flows out the rear ports. 

These pros are so fast that they will look to any advantages they can get. Considering they are talking 1/100th of a second; why not wear it?

What next? Full suits with eye holes! Oh wait; those holes might slow them down. No holes LOL!


----------



## Marc

bikerjohn64 said:


> Apparently; with the Giro design there is an airspace of 2-3mm between your head and cradle where the air flows between cooling your noggin then flows out the rear ports.


Hopefully you're bald in order to be able to use that 2-3mm gap.


----------



## Dan Gerous

Theo Bos found a way to keep his head cool under the Giro: source.


----------



## bikerjohn64

That was my first thought too. But then my recessing fore-head is turning into a five-head creating a nice channel along the top ;-). 

However if I wait a few years, I will most likely be totally bald which would be the most aerodynamic option and would save me $200 on a helmet 

Better start saving for hospital care.......


----------



## adam_mac84

its been 95+ here in Mi this week, which is hot for us... i don't know how you fools with hair can handle it


----------



## vismitananda

I think the most awful thing is that ASO order a new rule that the leading team in the team's classification should wear yellow helmets. I find it fugly.


----------



## the mayor

It looks like a lot of the guys are going back to their regular Giro helmets...


----------



## gusmahler

vismitananda said:


> I think the most awful thing is that ASO order a new rule that the leading team in the team's classification should wear yellow helmets. I find it fugly.


I dont' mind that rule, actually. Makes it so easy to find Team Sky, even when they are wearing different colors.


----------



## Dan Gerous

I don't like the yellow helmet rule, it helps notice the team leading the team classification but... who cares about that classification? It's the classification no one aims for, it's a thing you get by default without fighting for it specifically. And I think it takes a bit away from the yellow jersey's importance... if everyone wears yellow, the actual leader of the race wont stand out as much.


----------



## vismitananda

The team classification is somewhat popular, as for me because it simply shows how strong your team is.
As for the new helmets, I thought I was watching track cyclist on a road race. Pretty much creepy.

This new rule is simply annoying, it would be better if they stick to the old rule, "yellow race numbers"


----------



## Dan Gerous

vismitananda said:


> The team classification is somewhat popular, as for me because it simply shows how strong your team is.
> As for the new helmets, I thought I was watching track cyclist on a road race. Pretty much creepy.
> 
> This new rule is simply annoying, it would be better if they stick to the old rule, "yellow race numbers"


Actually, before, way before, team classification leaders were wearing yellow cycling caps... the helmets is the logical modern days adaptation of that.


----------



## bikerjohn64

Dan Gerous said:


> Actually, before, way before, team classification leaders were wearing yellow cycling caps... the helmets is the logical modern days adaptation of that.


Makes it more "viewer friendly" trying to make it easier for people not familiar with these classics.


----------



## LostViking

AeroHelmet is ugly and I have problems believeing thier claims re. ventilation. 
I'll stick with my "old" Giro lid - which works great.


----------



## vismitananda

Dan Gerous said:


> Actually, before, way before, team classification leaders were wearing yellow cycling caps... the helmets is the logical modern days adaptation of that.


Oh I see, theyr'e just bringing back the past. 

Thank you for that, I didn't know that coz I wasn't born till '89.


----------



## kbwh

the mayor said:


> It looks like a lot of the guys are going back to their regular Giro helmets...


Depends on the heat and the speed what helmet they choose. No doubt that a "trad" helmet lets go of more heat at low speeds than the closed ones.


----------



## the mayor

Those helmets disappeared as the Tour went on.
Wonder if they'll be released?


----------



## superjesus

the mayor said:


> Those helmets disappeared as the Tour went on.
> Wonder if they'll be released?


I guess the pros weren't very impressed. I thought Giro's suggested price point seemed a bit high. I still think they make more sense for triathletes and time trialists who want aero without the tail.


----------



## davidka

It should also be noted that Sky and Lotto both used non-vented helmet shells extensively during this tour, including today. The aero advantage is very real so I wonder what turned off all the Giro sponsored teams to the new bucket?


----------



## steelblue

The Giro helmet remind me of this.


----------



## Wood Devil

I don't mind the look of the new Giro. It's different, I can say that much. Sure to cut down on the weird Alien Nation tan lines us dudes with shaved heads get with the vents of the typical cycling helmets. 

First, though, I wonder how hot it gets since there are a lack of vents.

And second, wouldn't it be cool if Giro gets together with Oakley and comes out with some snap on polarized lenses for them...


----------



## Tytelynes

Despite what I read here, form still follows function and those who wore the new Giro helmets did quite well in the tour if I'm not mistaken.
I've always wondered how aero this position was with the what-will-become silly looking aero helmets of the present...








Cycling Aero Helmets | Cycling-Review.com

Bravo Giro! Bravo.








Giro launches Air Attack aero road helmet

Hey, what about dem podium girls? :thumbsup:


----------

